# إمكانية تحويل ماكينات ال turning العادية إلى cnc



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه الفكرة جالت بخاطري فجأة وحيث أنني أملك ماكينة turning عادية فتفحصتها ووجدت أن هذا ممكنا 
أريد أرائكم وأقتراحاتكم لإمكانية وجدوى هذه الفكرة وسنقوم سويا بعمل هذا التعديل
وأنا سأبدأ في دراسة الموضوع وأدرج يوميا ماذا حدث بالفيديو إن شاء الله


----------



## mamdouh3005 (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
فكره ممتازه ياريت تعرض الفيديو 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mamdouh3005 (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
فكره ممتازه ياريت تعرض الفيديو 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا نفذتها من سنه يوم 25 يناير 2011 مع الثوره كانت شغاله بفضل الله وحده 

حولت مخرطة معادن يدوي إلى سي ان سي والحمد لله وبعتها

عاوزين نشوف تنفيذك يا باشمهندس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnx


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnxx


----------

